# Rest in peace



## turbonick1

Hello all.  My dear friend of 16 years passed away recently.  I would like to get a tattoo in his memory.
What is the translation for "Rest in Peace" in korean? 

Or is there a traditional saying that is equal to this in Korean.  
 Also I would like his initials "TK" or "Friend" after it.

Any help would be GREATLY appriciated.

Nick


----------



## maghanish2

I am not sure about the first sentence, but the word *friend *in Korean is 친구 (pronounced cheen-gu).

I hope this helps a little, and I am sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## gubei

turbonick1 said:


> Hello all. My dear friend of 16 years passed away recently. I would like to get a tattoo in his memory.
> What is the translation for "Rest in Peace" in korean?
> 
> Or is there a traditional saying that is equal to this in Korean.
> Also I would like his initials "TK" or "Friend" after it.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appriciated.
> 
> Nick


 
If "rest" is a verb,

편히 안식하소서 or
편히 쉬소서 or
고이 안식하소서 or
고이 쉬소서 or
영면 하소서

If "rest" is a noun,

영면 

Best,

Samuel Hyun


----------



## Freeflight

If I trandlate R.I.P. into Korean, I guess 고인의 명복을 빕니다 would be much better than the direct translations like 편히 안식하소서 or 편히 쉬소서 or etc..
However, you could still use those anyway. 
By the way, is 영면 means  寧眠?


----------



## gubei

Freeflight said:


> If I trandlate R.I.P. into Korean, I guess 고인의 명복을 빕니다 would be much better than the direct translations like 편히 안식하소서 or 편히 쉬소서 or etc..
> However, you could still use those anyway.
> By the way, is 영면 means 寧眠?


 
No, it is *永眠*


----------



## glaspalatset

하늘에서 편히 쉬게, 친구여.

Rest in Peace, friend in its literal sense.

"삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다" is intended for those who live, not those who have passed away.


----------



## falloutboyz

"삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다"
this is the most commonly used in Korea


----------



## marunare

"고이 잠들게" would be the best expression of your situation.

"고이 잠들게 TK." or "고이 잠들게, 친구여."


----------

